# I shaved my balls this morning for the first time...



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

because I’m headed in for the old snippy snip today. Anyone else gone through this? Other than hiding from my kids for a day, any recommendations for a speedy recovery?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Been there, done that.

Funny thing was, my urologist was also a jazz guitarist who used to come to the jam I ran!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> because I’m headed in for the old snippy snip today. Anyone else gone through this? Other than hiding from my kids for a day, any recommendations for a speedy recovery?


a bag of frozen peas on the sack after a brisk game of shinny


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

No sudden movements. Like jumping up when someone comes over and steals one of your guitars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the best part is, even after everything heals you'll feel your balls tugging at your gut and chest as you walk up and down the stairs for weeks after the procedure


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

A bag of frozen peas is your friend. Ibuprofen too. I sat home and watched movies for 2 days and was fine.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

No personal experience but generally...if the Dr. says take it easy for a few days then do exactly that. The body needs time. Trying to do a little here and here only prolongs recovery. Enjoy the small break.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't be a hero! Follow your doctor's advice to the letter. You may actually feel alright quicker than you think but don't try to jump back to "normal" activity before the doc says to!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Seriously, get the tightest underwear you can squeeze into. You will want to be ‘held’.

Not joking, I wore my wife’s bike shorts because none of boxers were tight enough.

And yes, what Vadsy writes is true


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Merlin said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> Funny thing was, my urologist was also a jazz guitarist who used to come to the jam I ran!


Hope he washed his hand first.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> the best part is, even after everything heals you'll feel your balls tugging at your gut and chest as you walk up and down the stairs for weeks after the procedure


That doesn’t sound appealing at all.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

nbs2005 said:


> A bag of frozen peas is your friend. Ibuprofen too. I sat home and watched movies for 2 days and was fine.


Exactly this......
But stupid me, I got snipped on Friday then went out Saturday night, got hammered, and was a dancing fool. Took until Tuesday for my parts to recover.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

ol' 58 said:


> Exactly this......
> But stupid me, I got snipped on Friday then went out Saturday night, got hammered, and was a dancing fool. Took until Tuesday for my parts to recover.


I spit out some coffee reading this, haha!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

As guys, we gotta work together with this. We need to quit toughing it out and really 'amp up' (see what I did there) how painful this is. 

We are doing it for both of us and, personally, I want to be served for a week or two like _I_ just gave birth to a 9 pounder. I want my pillows fluffed, my coffee refilled, and all the other accoutrements that come with sacrifice. Hell, even cats and dogs seem to have it better than men when they get fixed.

And what's with calling it 'getting fixed'. The fricken thing works just fine, we're actually breaking it. Should be called 'getting busted' or something.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I've shaved my balls plenty of times....never got snipped though.

My buddy went through a lot of pain after he was fixed.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

A coworker warned me that it doesn’t work, all it does is change the colour of the baby!


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I suggest taking it easy, plenty of treats, and trying not to lick it too much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I got cut just after my son was born. Just sit back and relax, no sex or riding motorcycles for a few days. I learned the hard way for both. I rode the bike home before the freezing had worn off. That was a Friday. Two days later the boy was asleep and the wife got playful. It went verey quickly from 'Damn this feels good' to 'damn this is a bad idea'. Monday I was back in the drs. office looking sort of purple in a certain area. No bouncing a wiggly baby on your lap either. And when they say "Don't sweat it", take that literally. 
@High/Deaf.......My ex had laid down the law, either the dr. did the cutting or she did. My son was 10 lbs 2oz and 24.5" at birth. I sure didn't get pampered.
@traynor_garnet......I was just the other way, the looser the better and what's better in your own home than nude. Just be careful answering the door.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I recall this is as being a quick and painless procedure. Don’t think sexy thoughts, could get embarrassing very quickly


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't believe I clicked on this thread ........................................... but somehow I felt dragged in


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I recall this is as being a quick and painless procedure.


39 years ago quick, maybe. Painless.....the needle hurt like hell so it took a bit before it got "painless". The shaving (the nurse did that) wasn't exactly pleasant either. My wife was going to do it but she couldn't stop laughing and asking if I wanted my legs done too. The dr. prescribed some T3s with codine for the 'discomfort' I might feel.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, sitting in the waiting room anticipating isn’t much fun..... let the good times roll!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> A coworker warned me that it doesn’t work, all it does is change the colour of the baby!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Bags of frozen peas for when you get home


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Bags of frozen peas for when you get home


You can use them for soup later.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I’m starting to think a 4th kid wound not be so bad....


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It's an abomination.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I walked home after getting done. The only pain I felt was once. I swear he grabbed a tendon attached to my stomach and yanked on it. I sat up and cursed loud enough to be heard from miles away. Black and blue for a few days and was back to work in 3 days. Light duty obviously


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

What would you guys do without your damned cell phones.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Jesus, you livestreaming the event or what!? Seriously though as others hav said, take it easy... you DO NOT want complications...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> What would you guys do without your damned cell phones.


One last tug before the scissors?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 270654


Hobbit feet!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Other than hiding from my kids for a day, any recommendations for a speedy recovery?



You should probably avoid rubbing one off for a few days at least.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 270654


Lol, apparently you forgot to shave your toes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's not the shaving, it's the itching that follows.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

At home again, view is better here!


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

lol... this is probably the best thread I've seen since I joined.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I would recommend skipping the after shave part of the ritual.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It's a slippery slope. First you stop sperm production. Then the hormones for a year. Then they turn your penis into a vagina and your transformation is complete.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and finally ... they make you left handed !


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> and finally ... they make you left handed !


What if you're already left handed?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> What if you're already left handed?


They give you breast implants


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

a bottle in front of me ... or was that a frontal lobotomy ?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Get well soon.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I can't believe I clicked on this thread ........................................... but somehow I felt dragged in


thats the same thing George Michael told the cops in a public washroom when they found him signing Careless Whisper in to a dudes dong,., he came out shortly after that. I hope you soon find what you're looking for...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> It's a slippery slope. First you stop sperm production. Then the hormones for a year. Then they turn your penis into a vagina and your transformation is complete.


You forgot pot and boobs


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

vadsy said:


> They give you breast implants


Sold!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> Sold!


I was right handed but I insisted on a pair for myself


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Been, done ... long time ago.

There is NO "speedy recovery". Just accept that as fact. Repeat after me ... there is NO "speedy recovery".

When you get home, just sit on the couch or in your chair. Do not move unless you "must".

I was at home for three days (wed/thurs/fri), then started moving over the weekend and went back to work after five days ... no painkillers needed.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> because I’m headed in for the old snippy snip today. Anyone else gone through this? Other than hiding from my kids for a day, any recommendations for a speedy recovery?


Never had it done, but I would have asked the cute nurse to do the shaving part,


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A man was on vacation in north Africa.
He decided he wanted to rent a camel for the day and ride around the dessert, so he went to the Hertz Rent a Camel lot.
As he was being shown around the lot he spied a man with a brick in each hand.
The man would come up behind a camel, and slam the bricks together crushing the camels hanging testicles.
"Oh my goodess, doesn't that hurt?" cried the vacationing man.
"Not if you keep your thumbs from between the bricks" was the reply.

Moral: Be thankful you're not a camel.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m at work shaving my balls in solidarity.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> I’m at work shaving my balls in solidarity.


this is a good idea, imma do it too


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Two idiots riding a camel on Yonge Street in Toronto. They stopped for a red at Dundas Street. Someone yelled “look at the two assholes on the camel.” They got off to have a look, the light went green and the camel walked off and left them.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Two idiots riding a camel on Yonge Street in Toronto. They stopped for a red at Dundas Street. Someone yelled “look at the two assholes on the camel.” They got off to have a look, the light went green and the camel walked off and left them.


I Resemble that remark!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

had mine put on the window sill and the window slammed 40 years ago.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Let me assure you guys, waxing is where it's at.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> had mine put on the window sill and the window slammed 40 years ago.


Round where I grew up there was an elderly spinster who did the job with an old leather bible and only charged 5 bucks so I been told. She could also remove curses and lift spells but that cost more. I left that town in a cloud of oil smoke as soon as I got my first car.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Somebody needs to write a rebuttal song called, "Did I Shave My Balls For This?"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Let me assure you guys, waxing is where it's at.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> "


There’s a big question about anatomy that she’s kinda hinted at but left unanswered right there.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'll take your word for it.


That was a funny movie.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> Somebody needs to write a rebuttal song called, "Did I Shave My Balls For This?"


Close


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Don’t forget to have your samples checked. It can take over a month until you’re clear of tadpoles.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or longer


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

In addition to being a country song, this is a children's book waiting to happen.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> .......... this is a children's book waiting to happen.


Might have to wait until Kathleen Wynn gets elected again; they could have her on the cover shaving her nuts.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Might have to wait until Kathleen Wynn gets elected again; they could have her on the cover shaving her nuts.


There's probably already a video of her doing that on the dark web somewhere.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep talking like that and there’ll be a black Suburban parked in front of your house real soon.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Let me assure you guys, waxing is where it's at.


That's what Jessica Yaniv said to the Human Rights Tribunal


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> That's what Jessica Yaniv said to the Human Rights Tribunal


I hope that thing wins that case be a great metaphor for where this country is at. In fact, Trudough should address this at the leadership debates notwithstanding that it is sub judice - like what the fuck does he know or care about law or ethics.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

I got chopped about 25 years ago. Man...was I in bad shape. I had balls the size of softballs. Fucking huge. Black and blue. I was fucked for about 2 weeks. Dr put me under because my berries were little "sensitive". The procedure was done at the hospital.
Well.....it was like, once they had me asleep , it was open season on my giblets! I have no doubt that once I was out, the Doc invited everyone in the room to take a whack! Then he called folks from the hallway, cafeteria, the janitors! Everybody! The only good thing was I awoke in the recovery room to a very cute nurse checking out my gear. Told her she was beautiful. She is probably still laughing today.

On a side note. My Dad got done, arrives home and my little sister runs full tilt up to him and "Hi Daddies" him right in the nuts. He went over like a full stack on stage. Cold as a cucumber.

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

.. lmao


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

27 years ago or so. The surgeon fucked it up. I was swollen, bruised, and sore for more than a week. Missed several days of work, and really slacked off for several more. Weeks later a cyst developed around the incision and blood soaked through my coveralls to my truck seat on the way from work to the doctor’s office. They tried to send me to the hospital but I refused, saying that’s where my problem started. Ends up the asshole butcher (same one who fucked up one of my toes so bad my shoe size changed) left some foreign shit in me that my body was rejecting. My GP cleaned me out and sewed me up without any more trouble. Massive round of antibiotics though. That GP was a great guy, retired now, and totally got me.

I was promised that sexual function wouldn’t be affected. Bullshit, but whatever, I’m a horny bastard all the time anyway.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Its not bad, mostly surreal, I started to laugh in disbelief, as the Doc. stood over my mansack, with a pair of scissors and tongs, the Doc asked me what was so funny I said " you have got to be kidding, look at this situation!" It was less painful than a tooth extraction, and only now and than was there any throbbing from down below over the first couple weeks of healing, as Tom Petty said" the waiting is the hardest part", as I was anxious to test out my stripped down and modified equipment on the lady who talked me into doing it.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> because I’m headed in for the old snippy snip today. Anyone else gone through this? Other than hiding from my kids for a day, any recommendations for a speedy recovery?


How the 'ol junk this morning?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

SaucyJack said:


> How the 'ol junk this morning?


Seemed okay until the little guy got sick and I got left home with the other 2. Now I have a sac-ache


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Seemed okay until the little guy got sick and I got left home with the other 2. Now I have a sac-ache


Is the "little guy and the other two" some kinda code for the tackle?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Is the "little guy and the other two" some kinda code for the tackle?


Doesn't he have a few kids as in children?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Doesn't he have a few kids as in children?


3


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> thats the same thing George Michael told the cops in a public washroom when they found him *signing* Careless Whisper in to a dudes dong,., he came out shortly after that. I hope you soon find what you're looking for...


Like with a crayon, or god forbid, a marker?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jimmy Fingers said:


> I got chopped about 25 years ago. Man...was I in bad shape. I had balls the size of softballs. Fucking huge. Black and blue. I was fucked for about 2 weeks. Dr put me under because my berries were little "sensitive". The procedure was done at the hospital.
> Well.....it was like, once they had me asleep , it was open season on my giblets! I have no doubt that once I was out, the Doc invited everyone in the room to take a whack! Then he called folks from the hallway, cafeteria, the janitors! Everybody! The only good thing was I awoke in the recovery room to a very cute nurse checking out my gear. Told her she was beautiful. She is probably still laughing today.
> 
> On a side note. My Dad got done, arrives home and my little sister runs full tilt up to him and "Hi Daddies" him right in the nuts. He went over like a full stack on stage. Cold as a cucumber.
> ...


I cringed, I literally cringed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Like with a crayon, or god forbid, a marker?


you should investigate the heck out of this, leave no door unkicked. do your job man, you may have to go deep and hard undercover for this one


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> you should investigate the heck out of this, leave no door unkicked. do your job man, you may have to go deep and hard undercover for this one


Ok, I’ll pull out all stops, whether connected by a long piece of string or not. I’ll visit every bar and push in every stool, no stones will be left unmolested.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> ....unmolested.


that’s the spirit.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> that’s the spirit.


And may I add sir, when caught, the criminal will be hung, yes indeed, he will be well hung I say.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> And may I add sir, when caught, the criminal will be hung, yes indeed, he will be well hung I say.


 you have a lot of spunk in you


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> you have a lot of spunk in you


There’s spunk in my junk and I don’t know what to do with it.
Spunk in ma junk, spunk in ma junk
There’s spunk in ma junk and I don’t know what ta do with it....


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

add in "oh baby" a few times and Justin B has another hit song .


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone else notice the pebbles don’t hang the same way after?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Try jerkin off a few times before everything gets locked in and all healed up. Should set it right.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Try jerkin off a few times before everything gets locked in and all healed up. Should set it right.


My wife said the same thing, I guess all lawyers are a little odd!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We need to work this title into an 8 minute piano balad.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> My wife said the same thing, I guess all lawyers are a little odd!


Na, they just get sick of dealing with sob stories .. lol


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Na, they just get sick of dealing with sob stories .. lol


She’s family law, Sob doesn’t begin to describe things!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

She should kiss it and make all better.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> We need to work this title into an 8 minute piano balad.


In D minor, 'the saddest of all keys' ?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> She’s family law, Sob doesn’t begin to describe things!


I articled in that for 3 months after I finished school and then said fuck this shit I’m leaving; no one walks from an articling position but this crap was worse than criminal law. Actually with criminal you can at least have sympathy for some asshole that fucked up and got rolled by the system could happen to anyone. Went from the family gig to doing construction liens where at least the crooks were honest crooks.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

think there is already a song 

there once was a guy called blue b*lled Pete
with 50 pounds of hanging **** ..... (edit out if ya must)

yeah , they hang a bit diff afterwards.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There once was a man from Nantucket.
Who said if my ear were a .....


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

now all we need is a backing track and some doo whaas to go with it .

and we'll have a new commercial for Gillette razors.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Have you shaved your junk today ?

Doo whaa

Done it for the gals I say

Doo whaa

Cleaned ‘em up real nice , hurray

Doo whaa

Now grit your teeth and itch!

Cause that after shave’s ….. a bitch !


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> Anyone else notice the pebbles don’t hang the same way after?





oldjoat said:


> yeah , they hang a bit diff afterwards.


Explain the difference please. I have heard the older you get the lower they get, but how does the snip procedure change the angle of the dangle?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

not the dangle angle 
that's related to the beauty of the cutie.

sometimes the "cords" don't equal out like they used to ... as they heal.
so one may be in a diff position than before ... 
after years of hanging one way , you'll soon notice the shift if there is one.


and what's with these "pebbles" ... you on steroids ?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I, for one, am happy there are no photos of the scar in this thread.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

jb welder said:


> In D minor, 'the saddest of all keys' ?


I was thinking more D major. You can always slip into B minor (relative minor; hey look, I made a music reference!) for the minor feel. 

Yes, D minor is the saddest of all keys, but this isn't Lick my love pump.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I was thinking more D major. You can always slip into B minor (relative minor; hey look, I made a music reference!) for the minor feel.



I agree. Sometimes the D major sliping into the B minor is good for a change in the feel.

A girl I dated way back in college who played the flute taught me that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Explain the difference please. I have heard the older you get the lower they get, but how does the snip procedure change the angle of the dangle?


 Snipping doesn't change the angle of the dangle. Just offsets the counterbalances a bit. As far as I can tell they don't get any lower. Not sure tho, I've never measured.

The heat of the meat is proportional to the angle of dangle times the
torque of the pork


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> A man was on vacation in north Africa.
> He decided he wanted to rent a camel for the day and ride around the dessert, so he went to the Hertz Rent a Camel lot.
> As he was being shown around the lot he spied a man with a brick in each hand.
> The man would come up behind a camel, and slam the bricks together crushing the camels hanging testicles.
> ...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The day of the operation, I went home and went to bed. Stayed there. Next day I shoveled snow, the day after that I was on a ladder hanging Christmas lights. Didn't have much of a problem at all.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

drove home Friday afternoon , ice packs and went to bed 
woke up the next day with hardball sized twins (doc was closed weekends) called the hospital and was told "it's normal for some" 
they were still the size of plums on Monday when I went back to work 

yes I was walking funny and slowly.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, everything is black and purple now and it feels like someone is tapping my right nut repeatedly with a fly swatter!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Well, everything is black and purple now and it feels like someone is tapping my right nut repeatedly with a fly swatter!


That's probably the side they went on. When the get blueish don't show the wife unless you can stand the laughter.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> That's probably the side they went on. When the get blueish don't show the wife unless you can stand the laughter.


She’s sick of me whipping it out to show her at this point, zero shame here!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> She’s sick of me whipping it out to show her at this point, zero shame here!


They could be blue for a lot longer then. Especially if she knows about the nurses trick.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

colchar said:


> You should probably avoid rubbing one off for a few days at least.


I was bored in my batcave, cruising YouTube and found almost porn.... so that plan went out the window.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well dang. The picture of the "blue balls" movie in Johnny Dangerously didn't post. Farging Iceholes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This pic.?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> I was bored in my batcave, cruising YouTube and found almost porn.... so that plan went out the window.



You rubbed one off to something on youtube? Pornhub is free dude...............


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

"But it's just a music video dear." doesn't cut it on Pornhub


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

